# viking profish 45



## scottyg (Dec 8, 2009)

can i get some feedback on this kayak and do i need a rudder? scotty g


----------



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a Profish and love it. Lots of plus's with this yak but the minus is a big one. Its bloody heavy. They advertise as being 28kg but I'll bet my left you no what that they go well over 30 Kg. It tracks beautifully without a rudder due to its long centre line. If your doing any distance off shore the rudder will help due to the yak beng pushed around but its not required in normal use. If you would like to have a yarn about it just call me.

Cheers
Graeme
0404558152


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

welcome to the forum Scotty, try searching for viking profish there's been plenty written about them (mostly positive) or check the "Kayak Reviews" subforum I believe Red did a writeup a while back.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Got one, love it, have one of the very early prototypes which had an inbuilt rudder, I use it constantly and couldn't imagine having the profish wihtout it. It does get heavy especially if you have just given yourself a good workout and you need to get it on the roof at the end of a session but with time you will work out techniques to make things easier.

Kev


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

the profish is a very good kayak. but yes it is quite a bit heavier than stated. by about 10kgs :twisted: 
very stable & quite good to paddle. having a rudder is definitely an advantage and makes it far easier to hold your course when windy or against any tidal flow..
it is manageable without a rudder but so much nicer with one ;-)


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

The profish is one of the big names in yakking. Aussie built, plastic, decent length, rugged but good speed make for a great spec for someone coming into the sport. Windage comparable with it's competitiors. Tracks well. Havent met any owner who doesnt love it. I would nt be overly concerned about the weight, yes there are lighter yaks, but I think you'll find most plastic this size are a little over the manufacturers weight anyway. That centre hatch is an utter boon.

Great yak, but it's not as nimble as the Swing. Get the rudder - matter resolved. Take it for a wet test before shelling out though.


----------



## scottyg (Dec 8, 2009)

hey thank's to you all for responding. this forum and website will help me through my new hobby and i look forward to learning from you all. looking forward to more feedback through this forum, scotty g


----------

